
The near death experience that created a tech millionaire - syshackbot
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34349767
======
madaxe_again
I'm sorry, but he did not invent emoji - DoCoMo did.

I'd say the BBC need better fact checkers, but they're no longer in the
business of facts, just paid PR like this, and state mouthpiecing.

Edit: the "fingerprint scanner" they tout is not what it appears to be either.
This guy doesn't make money from apps directly, rather from book and course
sales - I.e. Selling false hope.
[http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?162014-Chad-Mureta-App-
Em...](http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?162014-Chad-Mureta-App-Empire)

Kinda thing that gives those of us who do have useful products a bad name.

~~~
scintill76
He invented emoji, and the stock photo[1] of emoticons they included in the
article proves it! /s Apparently this is one of his apps[2] (via his Wikipedia
page's link to an app store charting site.) And the fingerprint app pivoted to
a password safe[3].

[1] [http://www.thinkstockphotos.ca/image/stock-illustration-
coll...](http://www.thinkstockphotos.ca/image/stock-illustration-collection-
of-vector-smilies-with/185194947/popup?sq=undefined) [2]
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/emoji-2-emoticons-art-app-
fr...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/emoji-2-emoticons-art-app-
free/id444304133) [3] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fingerprint-security-
pro/id3...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fingerprint-security-
pro/id312912865?mt=8)

~~~
pan69
Seriously, there is this thing called Google and Wikipedia, you might want to
try it some time. This guy made a glossy version of something that had already
been there for almost a decade.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji)

~~~
dang
> _Seriously, there is this thing called Google and Wikipedia, you might want
> to try it some time._

Please don't make acerbic swipes on HN. This comment would be just fine
without the first sentence.

~~~
pan69
OK boss.

------
nmridul
>>> Two months later, Fingerprint Security Pro was in the app store. >>> In
the end, the app didn't actually offer any security - it was a gimmick that
pretended to read someone's fingerprint and deny them access to the phone,
with a hidden unlock button in its top corner. But it didn't matter. Users
loved it. In its first month, it made $12,000. Mr Mureta was on his way.

Interesting ..

